# Feeding Schedule



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

How often and what do you feed your fish?

I feed 2 times a day flakes and bloodworms for a treat about every other day for one of the meals. 

I feel that 2 times a day is too much.... is it?


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

i feed mine once a day, right when i get home from work....maybe thats not enough????....the only other time would be @ 515am(if i went to twice a day)....and then @ 4pm when I get home.....


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

depends on how much you feed. and your fish. why do _you_ think that's too much? 

with my tetras and danios, i feed roughly a few flakes per fish. the rule of thumb is whatever they can consume in 1-2 minutes. but mine are such fast eaters, they could eat a whole bottle of food in that time. I put bloodworms in with a syringe, and they don't even let me squeeze the worms out before they are poking the syringe to eat. they are piggies.

but i also like to overfeed a little so the bottom feeders get a little something.

in my dp tank, it's a whole different story. i won't even go there right now lol


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, I guess I feed two times a day so the bottom guys get some too. 

Another question.... how long can a fish go without food? I am asking because I will be out of town this weekend, I dont trust my roommate to feed my fishies. I would just be gone for about 2 whole days, I'm pretty sure that they'll be ok, but I just wanna ask people's opinions.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

Denim,

I understand you situation with not trusting your roommate to feed your fish.....I had my old roommate who fed my fish...16 times in 4 days.......16 times!!!!!!!! needless to say, i came home on the 5th day and my tank was cloudy and 5 of my fish had bitten their final piece of food.....

I've left my fish without food for 3 days, almost 4.....and they've been fine....two days shouldn't be a problem at all....


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

they'll be fine, but if you need to feel okay with it, PREMEASURE portions for your roommate. I've heard too many horror stories of overfeading. And they'll be okay without the bloodworms for now.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Once a day, sometimes every other day. All fish get a variety of frozen foods, pellets, sometimes flakes and veggies as they all please.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Usually when I wake up...and bits here and there when I can. I usually play with my puffers and tease them with food...


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

oh i didn't actually answer the question did i?

once a day for the community tank, flakes, algae tabs, occasional blanched zuccini and leftover bloodworms or brine shrimp from the dp feeding
dp tank: twice a day but they really only need once, as the second feeding they're bellies are still full 

i started trying pellet food instead of flakes and the fish absolutely don't like it.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I feed my fish twice a day (sometimes more for growing fish). Most often they get prepared staple foods but a couple of times a week I switch it up with frozen or live foods.

Fish are cold-blooded creatures and as such they can go extraordinary lengths of time without food (weeks or even months). Of course they shouldn't have to, but they can so being out of town for two days isn't going to be a problem.


----------



## WisFish (Dec 16, 2008)

The fish get fed flakes 4 times a day using an Eheim automatic feeder. I've found it's not how many times you feed them but rather over the course of the day, how much food is put into the tank. They also get frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp for a treat, usually every other day.


----------

